# Furniture Repair Shops - Leather Sofa



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Anybody knows a place to repair an office furniture, specifically a leather sofa?

I need an exact name and number, since I am turning all around Dubai and asking any kind of furniture shops and having my replies as "No".

Thanks in advance.


----------

